# Freaking Out so badly! Doc wants to take my off xanax IM SO SCARED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Hello Everyone i have severe anxiety and panic attacks daily and i used to stay home for 3 months at a time without leaving the house, I Went thru high school with what felt like Hell. Depression, Anxiety, Panic attacks. I was anti social. All that changed when i was prescribed Zoloft and Xanax 3 months ago. I take 50 MG Zoloft daily and xanax 3 times a day .5 MG As needed. I went in to my doc to actually get my Zoloft dose upped today from 25mg to 50MG as suggested by my doc. He asked me about xanax use i told him its saved my life and im a college student when i take .5 to 1 MG of xanax i can concentrate on the lesson and not go into anxiety hell with a full blown panic attack in-front of a entire class then leaving the lesson and Sitting on a corner waiting to get picked up and ride home, Xanax saved my life, He then lectured me on how its habit forming and stuff which i already knew i told him i used it as needed and i dont take it every day, only during college and high anxiety situations not when im home by myself. I Can actually Function in College with Xanax. He asked how often i used it, I Said i take it as needed. Prescription says 3 times a day .5 Tablets and he gives me about 30 Pills with a "Refill Requires authorization" I need to call pharmacy and then they fax him and he refills. Now the scary part that has sent me into a panic attack, He said he wants to take me off xanax soon i was freaking out on the inside, I DONT ABUSE THIS MEDICATION. I AM VERY RESPONSIBLE WITH IT IT HAS SAVED MY LIFE AND I NEED IT TO FUNCTION THE REAL WORLD. I WAS A VIRTUAL MESS before it. I Barely passed high school had BARELY ANY FRIENDS and was depressed. Now i make friends im social and positive, I Had a panic attack after we left the doctors office. My mom fully supports me taking xanax and i am so scared that he wants to take me off xanax in 1-2 months. These past few months have been heaven! IM SOCIAL, i talk to people im so happy and positive im so social I make friends every day im such a happy positive person! Zoloft + Xanax has helped me so much! But he wants to take me of Xanax within a few months i was really freaking out about this idea and im currently FREAKING OUT. I DONT WANNA GET OFF XANAX I need it to function! what can i say to him so he can keep me on this med! I Refuse to get off it I DONT ABUSE DRUGS i use NO DRUGS AT ALL, I DONT SMOKE, I DONT DRINK. Im a very Clean Person and responsible! I need this to function! PLEASE GUYS HELP ME How do i keep him from taking my xanax off. :afr How Do i keep him from taking me off xanax. Sorry if i made typing errors im feaking OUT! PLEASE GUYS I NEED HELP. I DONT KNOW HOW I WILL SURVIVE COLLEGE WITHOUT XANAX ill probobly end up dropping out and my whole life will **** up! I Wont be able to leave the house


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

I Really think that wont work, I Need to stay on xanax or my life will be ruined i will turn into my old self. a Bitter Ugly person that had few friends was anti social negative with Panic attacks and Anxiety 24/7 These past few months iv been so happy with life im getting on track i love life so much and love being alive and going to college and living my life. When my xanax is taken i will end up failing out of college. Panic Attacks and hell will come back i will sit in agony with panic 24/7 and i will stay indoors all day depressed...... I Need Xanax i am not a abuser! This medication has helped like no other one i tried! Im so scared he is taking me off I Need to do something to stay on it.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

rocknroll714 said:


> Print this post out and show it to him.


ditto


----------



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

If he is going to force the issue the he can at least allow you a safe taper using Diazepam.

I hate how then damn doctors just decide to pull a benzo from a person putting them at risk for relaps or worse.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Yeah he keeps saying how he isnt keeping me on a benzo and all this was temporary. I am going to argue with him as much, Same with my mother she supports me Fully. I am such a positive person on Xanax i love life, im happy, im Kind, Im a great helpfull person and i have a true joy in life. I Enjoy going to college anxiety free and learning. This doctor doesn't understand how much this has turned my life around. Me and my mom are gonna argue to the fullest for him to keep me on xanax. When this medication is taken i will turn into my old ugly depressed state. Those where such bad days it gives me chills thinking about them.......I Will argue to my fullest to stay on this medication. For some reason he says i can stay on zoloft for years but he wants the xanax to go within a month. And he says that i wont experience withdrawl from taking .5 x3 daily and i can just cut myself off. He is refusing to refill my prescription at the moment..........Im just so sad i feel like crying.....Its people that abuse benzo's for a buzz really give the medication a bad rep so legitimate users like me and others on this board cant use the medication.... All it takes is a few to mess it up for everyone


----------



## Timboslice (Jul 28, 2010)

Is this your GP or your pDoc? 

If its your GP, and after you make your points he still doesn't offer to either keep you on them for a little while longer, or provide you an alternate and effective treatment-- book it. Get a new doctor. Hell if its your pDoc, get a new one.

Its your life Bacon, no sense suffering through it because a Doc is misinformed and scared of the DEA and lawsuits. Do your research and find someone who is willing to work with you safely and respectfully. 

Things'll be alright man.


----------



## precious007 (Jan 12, 2009)

Your doctor knows better why he/she is taking you off Xanax, but there's one thing... 

You can quit xanax from 1.5 mg's a day cold turkey (you can even commit suicide that how bad the withdrawal symptoms are) Last time I've quit Xanax from 3mg's a day I didn't sleep for 10 days in a row and I was simply paranoiac and scarred like hell.

Your doctor will probably give your another medication to substitute xanax.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

Well personally I'd rather be on klonopin than xanax since xanax just doesn't last long enough for me. Of course that doesn't really help if he wants to get you off benzos completely. You really have nothing to lose by printing out what you typed up and showing it to him like other's have mentioned. If it doesn't work, he's gonna have to at least taper and I think benzo tapers are usually long and drawn out (I've never gone through the process myself). So if you think there's a good chance you'll relapse and your anxiety comes back he'll have no choice but to raise the dosage again, I can't see a doctor not helping someone with such bad anxiety and panic attacks. You need to let him know.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Welcome to the War On Drugs. You're called collateral damage.

I guess you'll have to learn to like the taste of beer, wine, and liquor, the legal and socialy accepted way to drown your sorrows. I say that with both sarcasm and a sense of total disgust with the medical community that doesn't give a damn how you're doing. Keeping patients away from potential "drugs of abuse" is their goal, even if some "addictive" drugs may significantly help some patients. Doctors who care more about avoiding particular drugs than about providing the most effication treatment make me sick.



> You can quit xanax from 1.5 mg's a day cold turkey (you can even commit suicide that how bad the withdrawal symptoms are)


At my dosage level, death during withdrawal wouldn't even require suicide as stopping benzos cold turkey from high levels (10 mg Xanax daily in my case) can produce a fatal seizure all by itself.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

benzos are a good short term medication but not good as a long term medication. you say these past few months have been great. well guess what, it's all downhill after that. you will build a tolerance, dependence will set it and your orginal anxiety will come back along with a host of benzo symptoms. listen to your doctor and taper off of it, he is right in this case.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Your doctor may be trying to put you on a more consistent medication, like an SSRI.
Benzodiazepines were not for long-term use.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Depends on the school of thought really, my Pdoc for example has no issues with using low dose Klonopin long term. Consistant with his theory, I have been on and off klonopin for years now without any negative effects, I don't find it reinforcing in the slightest and have never had the urge to up my dose. And another member of my family has been on the same dose of klonopin for 20 years now with good results and no need to up the dose, so my opinion on benzos probably differs from some on this forum. If you wish to get off it sensible taper strategies are obviously a must, I disagree with your docs idea of 1.5 mg xanax withdrawl cold turkey, slow tapers are an absolute must with benzo withdrawl.

With that said, I think that it would be a good idea to up your zoloft dosage to 50-100 mg (25 mg is probably too low for a theraputic response) and see how it goes.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Yeah im taking an SSRI my Zoloft has been increased to 50 MG but it doesnt do anything for extreme panic and anxiety, Only The Xanax works. I Refuse to come off the xanax my life has been amazing i have no anxiety at all no panic attacks. The SSRI doesnt do much for intense on the spot panic attacks and anxiety thats when the xanax kicks in. I Really hope he can substitute with Klonopin or Ativan or something. I Wont be able to survive and goto college without a a benzo i will instantly have panic attack and end up leaving the school and waiting for my mom to pick me up because im having a panic attack.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Calm down. You wouldn't want your body getting used to it too much to the point where u have to rely on it. Maybe it's time you take a break from it and see how your body reacts.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

People develop tolerance to basically all drugs, including SSRIs. I don't think the fact that tolerance exists is a particularly solid argument against benzos. And some people use a constant dose long term without losing efficacy. The withdrawal syndrome is a lot worse & longer than SSRIs though.

Just buy some online if you need them and the doc is being stubborn.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

It is a great medication for anxiety!


----------



## bren (Aug 14, 2010)

I've been taking serapax (something similar) for over 20yrs. Like you I only take it on occassion where I am likely to have a panic attack like going out. I'm not physicallly dependant on it because if I stay at home for a week or just to the shops I don't take it. BUT I am psychologically dependant on it. After I pop a pill I relax and can socialise. 

The problem is I have never lived to my potential. Every event is graded from a half to 3 tabs for serverely stressful situations. I can never go on holiday because I'd be popping pills every day to cope with the unfamiliar surroundings. And I also know that if I take them 3 days in a row, they soon lose their effectiveness as I become more tolerant. 

This is no way to live your life. I understand what you are saying about controlling your intake but it's a delicate balancing. Situations that you previously were able to cope with soon start making you nervous, and you find yourself reaching for the tablets.

Your doctor threw you a lifeline but now he wants to take it back without teaching you to swim. He needs to teach you the skills needed to cope with your anxiety.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> Your doctor may be trying to put you on a more consistent medication, like an SSRI.
> Benzodiazepines were not for long-term use.


With that succes rate of SSRI's there isnt much choice for many people.


----------



## ambidexter (Jul 17, 2010)

QUOTE=Bacon;1532340]Well so far iv been 1 day without it and im having Nasea, Derealization, Anxiety Tremors a panicky feeling 24/7, Anxiety, Detachment from my body. Basically all the stuff i experienced in high school when i was unmedicated.[/QUOTE]

One thing you might want to consider is, do you feel exactly the same as you felt before, or do you feel the same anxiety *but worse*?

Rebound anxiety is to be expected when you stop, and like euphoria said, tolerance can develop with most medications. I just think it's important to be aware that anxiety and panic attacks can be a symptom of withdrawal, rather than necessarily an example of exactly how you would feel at this moment if you weren't taking this drug. It's tough because of course you have those symptoms without the drug, which is why you're taking it... but people can get into a tolerance/withdrawal cycle of "I feel anxious, I need more" that can't be sustained.

My experience with taking Klonopin daily was basically that I was making myself worse over the long term (not even that long of a term, after a couple months). After some time on a dose of Klonopin that was initially effective, I felt pretty close to how I had felt before I started taking it... except for noticing some cognitive side effects, and worrying about the long term depressant potential that Klonopin has. I decided to resist increasing the dose until I was back in school, and was kind of disgusted that neither the GP, who prescribed daily Klonopin, nor the pharmacist ever said a word to me about tolerance and withdrawal.

Then I started to experience rebound anxiety, like a mini panic attack, before it was time to take my next dose.

Then I forgot to take it one night and woke up FREAKING. OUT. in a way that I had never freaked out before, and that's saying something. At first I didn't realize why I was freaking out, and thought I was gonna have to go to the ER.

Now I'm withdrawing from Klonopin, and it has been a discouraging and unpleasant process, although nowhere near what some people go through. For some reason my brain wants to be anxious, I guess, and it hasn't adjusted to the withdrawal of Klonopin as quickly as it adjusted to the addition of Klonopin.

Some people take benzos daily long term and it works better for them than other options. But other people have really bad experiences with daily benzo use, where they feel like they got roped into a dependency that they didn't even recognize at first, and then they have a horrible time getting off them. If you're taking them regularly you shouldn't stop cold turkey. But if you haven't already, maybe think about like, if you reduce your current dosage a bit, how do you feel? In general, are you feeling like your current dosage isn't quite enough, and you really need more? How often have you had to increase it? How long is that kind of increase going to be sustainable for you?

Or maybe you feel like your current dosage is just fine and has been fine over a long period of time, or maybe you would like to reduce it.

It sounds like your psychiatrist isn't open to the possibility of you continuing Xanax at any dose, which seems bad. But maybe you could also be more open to other ways of treating your anxiety? Like maybe a different AD dose or a different AD could really be helpful, and you could eventually take Xanax just once in a while.

Or not. Maybe benzos are the best thing for you, but just saying. My experience with Klonopin hasn't really been that bad, but I think it could have been if I hadn't decided to stop it relatively quickly -- and some people really go through hell with it. I do know that I would have done some things differently if I had known more about other people's experiences with benzos when I started.


----------



## mike8803 (Feb 21, 2010)

Find another pdoc.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Long Term use of Benzo's is not the way to go. Trust me, i know. I'm currently trying to stable out on my Klonopin before my pdoc starts the Ashton method of reduction; which may take up to a year. The key question is if you are taking it on a daily basis? If so, then it should be used for a very short time. If not tolerance develops and than your in the Benzo dependence land. It's a place you do not want to go. It can effect cognitive processes. Loss of short term and long term memory along with a dependency that can last a lifetime. With the tolerance that will develop, the natural instinct is to take more for the desired effect. Than anxiety increases and now your looking at a protracted withdrawal. Which hopefully and ethically the pdoc will use with either the Ashton method or very small increments of drug reduction. Again this will be the case if the benzo. is used daily at a therapeutic in only a few months.

The abrupt discontinuation of the med. can kill you (grand-Mal seizure). Not to mention the paragraphs of severe side effects -depersonalization, paranoia, agoraphobia, sleep problems, involuntary twitching, hallucinations to name a few. I started going through depersonalization, skin crawling, extreme paranoia, and the sense of floating above myself because I was without Klonopin for two days And that's with a benzo that has a long half life. It totally rewires your GABA neurotransmitters and without it your body is basically in shock. In trying to adjust neurons become over anxious as your body tries to find homeostasis as GABA receptors have been reduced to the adjustment of having a benzo reducing the need of functioning neurotransmitters.

Sorry for the long post but it's out of concern. It comes down to the question. Do you want to become addicted or dependent on such a dangerous medication? Do you want to count on the Benzo land of tolerance and an increased dose to quell the increased anxiety? Do you want to risk the possibility to become a slave to a medication?


----------



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

metamorphosis said:


> Long Term use of Benzo's is not the way to go. Trust me, i know. I'm currently trying to stable out on my Klonopin before my pdoc starts the Ashton method of reduction; which may take up to a year. The key question is if you are taking it on a daily basis? If so, then it should be used for a very short time. If not tolerance develops and than your in the Benzo dependence land. It's a place you do not want to go. It can effect cognitive processes. Loss of short term and long term memory along with a dependency that can last a lifetime. With the tolerance that will develop, the natural instinct is to take more for the desired effect. Than anxiety increases and now your looking at a protracted withdrawal. Which hopefully and ethically the pdoc will use with either the Ashton method or very small increments of drug reduction. Again this will be the case if the benzo. is used daily at a therapeutic in only a few months.
> 
> The abrupt discontinuation of the med. can kill you (grand-Mal seizure). Not to mention the paragraphs of severe side effects -depersonalization, paranoia, agoraphobia, sleep problems, involuntary twitching, hallucinations to name a few. I started going through depersonalization, skin crawling, extreme paranoia, and the sense of floating above myself because I was without Klonopin for two days And that's with a benzo that has a long half life. It totally rewires your GABA neurotransmitters and without it your body is basically in shock. In trying to adjust neurons become over anxious as your body tries to find homeostasis as GABA receptors have been reduced to the adjustment of having a benzo reducing the need of functioning neurotransmitters.
> 
> Sorry for the long post but it's out of concern. It comes down to the question. Do you want to become addicted or dependent on such a dangerous medication? Do you want to count on the Benzo land of tolerance and an increased dose to quell the increased anxiety? Do you want to risk the possibility to become a slave to a medication?


I agree (in a way) but don't you think is doctor is going about his discontinuation the wrong way? He's setting his patient up for a potenally dangerous withdrawl.

I hear what your saying about long term benzo usage, but when I hear people bash long term usage for Chronic SA or GAD they never have any solution as to what a person suffering either disease should or can do other than "live with it."

Unfortunatly for many severe cases just living with such profound anxiety is not a realistic option. Other meds that are supposed to help anxiety at this level almost always fail to provide relief. Zoloft, Buspar and the like.

I'm just saying that I hear people saying, "stop taking benzos" but never do I hear a solution to how they will fuction with constant dibilitating anxiety.

When I was a Manager for a tech company I had some employees that would come in my office and complain about this process and that process. This is fine, but when I would lean back and ask "ok Bob tell me your solution to the problem." They never had one. My motto was don't come to me with a problem if you have a solution.

Taken low dosage and never raising that dosage is possible. Many people with this illness have one foot in a coffin anyway so I doubt they are concerned about the potential long term effects of low dosage bezo usage.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm simply warning Bacon of the potential long term use of daily benzo consumption. Many people seem to either under estimate, deny or simply don't know the severity of long term use. Yes, people have used it successfully at their therapeutic dosage for years and it has helped them. But the facts are if they wanted to stop the medication for any reason,IE wanting to pursue a different path of treatment without the benzo. It's going to take months, sometimes up to a year to titrate down with the least amount of discomfort. People need to know the facts of prolonged benzo use. There is also the issue of tolerance and titrating up for the same effects. People with addiction tendencies are definitely set up for real trouble. We don't know if this person has a addictive personality and in that case it would be contraindicated. I am not at all implying that Bacon is. Hensley, i think you and I have seen firsthand the hole that is dug with daily benzo use.

Taking the med. prn is certainly a much more safer route. If prn isn't seen as every day or two or three!


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Xanax is a life saver in anxiety and panic attacks and its a perfect medication if used responsibly!


----------



## burn the masons (Aug 27, 2010)

calm down man
"I NEED IT TO FUNCTION"
you shouldnt need anything to function but food and water. I would suggest detox time. Get some green tea and begin meditating. Ask your doc to ween you off with Klonopin or whatever they use


----------

